# online pharmacies



## aceman (May 6, 2003)

Has anyone ever tried ordering from United Pharmacies online and are they a scam?  Are your risks of getting busted pretty high by using online pharmacies?


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 8, 2003)

online pharmacy are no good, they are 99% scammers or way over priced. find your self a good source and u will be fine


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2003)

No open source posting - anywhere. Most online pharms are either legit and need a scrip, OR a scam. If you found it via SPAM then its a SCAM, dont even read those emails, I get them all the time. There are good sources though that do have websites, but there are risks with any of this, watch your back with the belief that you will get caught, so do everything in your care to avoid that stuff.

Better safe than sorry, take your time learning the tricks of the trade.


----------



## RCfootball87 (May 11, 2003)

im way to young to think about  AS, but what are the law consequences for just using, not dealing? is it like weed?


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> No open source posting - anywhere. Most online pharms are either legit and need a scrip, OR a scam.



That is assuming you live in the US or another country that requires a script........one is not needed in Japan


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by RCfootball87 *_
> im way to young to think about  AS, but what are the law consequences for just using, not dealing? is it like weed?



Some people get probation and fines, some get house arrest, some get jail time. Depends on your luck, what you know, what you let them catch you with, and where you live. There are mucho busts for the last year or so, alot of users and dealers are going down.


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> That is assuming you live in the US or another country that requires a script........one is not needed in Japan



Damn those Japanese and thier advanced thinking


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Damn those Japanese and thier advanced thinking



LOL.........I can legal import 1 months supply per order of anything other than narcs I believe


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

You know, I hear they inject vaseline in thier....  

Almost considered moving to Sonora, Mexico - but I dont think I want to leave the US just yet.


----------



## kuso (May 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> You know, I hear they inject vaseline in thier....



 


I`ve never heard that but its funny as hell


----------



## Mudge (May 11, 2003)

Supposedly is an asian epidemic, resulting in impotency sometimes, I forget what program I heard that but it was on the radio, maybe NPR? Or maybe just Howard Stern...


----------



## aceman (May 13, 2003)

*D.E.A.*

Well here is something scary to think about.  I thought about trying out one of the online pharmacies.  But after going through the steps I canceled my order.  Guess who I got a call from--yes you guessed it the D.E.A.  I was very surprised.  They claimed to be investigating the pharmacy.  Who knows though.  So watch out!!!!!!!!!  They are watching your online transactions.


----------



## IronRhino (May 13, 2003)

*Using online pharmacies*

 Always watch your ass with online pharmacies.  If they are legit they'll require a script.  Have heard some stories on other boards about big brother now setting people up for stings.  

The situation is about to change.  Word is that the office of Homeland Security is now trying to link AAS to somehow providing a funding source for terrorist groups.  If they succeed in making this sort of allegation, it opens the scene up to more intrusions and greater monitoring of internet transactions.  You don't need the combination of agencies working together against you.  But what can we expect--this country is drastically eroding civil liberties and doing it all under the paranoid guise of national security interests.  

Just a word of warning.


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2003)

Hahaaaaaaaa thats ridiculous. A handfull of people nationwise are sponsoring terrorism via steroid sales, right. They must be one broke ass terrorist group.


----------



## Pumping Iron (May 14, 2003)

Has anyone heard of steroids4u.com?
Do you know if it is a rip off???

The prices are ridiculously low, it looks bad.  BUT...
i emailed a kid on a forum who bought from them and he said it's legit.

What do i do???


----------



## sawheet (May 14, 2003)

Welcome to Im pumping iron, well I may not be able to help you with your problem. One of the other fine gentelman, or ladies that are familer with steriod use may.  I personally am against steroids and you should seek a physicians approval first.  I hope that this information was helpfull and have a wonderful evening.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 14, 2003)

some sources have website but beware of any u find on your own. the one in question is scammer avoid


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2003)

I know of a legit source with a site, but without multiple ref checks I would not trust just any old place. Generally you find out via email contact and are given login info to a site, not just some site naked out in the open.

I would be very weary, of any transaction frankly. Pricing can also give you a clue, sometimes ridiculous or abnormal pricing = scam giveaway, just too complex to say DO IT or DONT DO IT, and I dont think anyone (in general) will tell you DO IT anyway, because its not our money and its not our ass that could go to jail.

You decide.


----------



## Pumping Iron (May 15, 2003)

Thanks for your input everyone. If i do order from there, i'll put up a post saying how it went....

Does anyone know the correct cycle i should take of dbol?  I just turned 22, 6'1", 205...I lift all the time. i have pretty good size and shape, but i want to put on some massive size...Any info would be appreciated...Thanks!

"Come on Franco you crazy bastard"-Arnold


----------



## aceman (May 15, 2003)

*d-bol*

I would start out with a 10 week cycle 4 tabs per day on week 1.
5 tabs a day on week 2.  7 tabs a day on week 3. 9 tabs a day on week 4.  10 tabs a day on week 5.  Then decend down the other 5 weeks in this order 10, 9, 7, 5, 4.   Make sure you spread the tabs out through the day.  You may want to take some Nolvadex during the cycle too.


----------



## Mudge (May 15, 2003)

Half life for Dbol is 3.5 hours. What is the rest of your cycle? DBol is normally not taken for more than 6 weeks because its liver toxic, some people take anadrol for that long though and its a higher dose item because its a poor binder.

On the off chance your skin starts turning yellow or your gut hurts, you know you have a problem and need to stop the 17aa.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 16, 2003)

hahah it seems like websites are the trend now lol hell even ip has one now thats just wierd lol


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

D* had one just before he went down, didn't even have time to put anything up there but two email address'. I do know of one still around, a bit pricey but good, all password controlled and legit, just not everyones favorite prices.


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2003)

Stay away from these sites, there all run by one guy Angelfire/ torch 
www.deca-sustanon.com 
www.anadrol.net 
www.anabolicsteroids.org 
www.decadurabolin.net 
www.dianabol.net 
www.sustanon250.org

More to avoid
http://www.geocities.com/mexmedz/Steroids.html
http://www.anabolicsteroids.cc/ 
http://www.anabolictraining.com/ 
http://www.anadrol.org 
www.steroidsuperstore.com
http://www.angelfire.com/biz6/littl...boat/index.html 
http://www.angelfire.com/biz2/medications4u/ 
http://www.angelfire.com/ca/Number1Products/index.html 
http://www.angelfire.com/ri/steroiddelivery 
http://www.angelfire.com/yt2/infinitron/index.html 
http://www.deca-durabolin.org 
http://www.dianabol.org 
http://www.dianabol.ws/ 
http://www.E-MedsDirect2u.com 
http://www.ecpharma.cjb.net 
http://www.expage.com/page/aggressivehealth 
http://www.geocities.com/colosseum/base/3607 
http://www.geocities.com/usagear_99 
http://getbig.ubiety.com/home.htm 
http://www.japanesejuice.com 
http://www.khemical.com 
http://www.on.to/IGear 
http://www.PaylessRx4Less.com 
http://www.roid.com 
http://www.roid4sale.com/ 
http://www.sustanon.as/prices_usa.htm

Another is www.dboldesperado.com (turned scammer)


----------



## aceman (May 19, 2003)

*d-bol cycle*

I got that cycle from Mick Harts laymans guide to steroids.


----------



## crackerjack414 (May 21, 2003)

those books are kinad behind the times honestly bro u gotta get use to poking its not that bad.
u might try 500mg test 1-10
dbol 30mg 1-6


----------



## Pirate! (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't buy from the site posted above! They are a scam!


----------



## garbobond (Mar 12, 2012)

*suggestions*

Can anyone suggest a legit site for me to get started?  I tried pituitary stimulants and the like and am looking for more results.  garbobond@hotmail.com


----------



## gamma (Mar 13, 2012)

Mudge said:


> Supposedly is an asian epidemic, resulting in impotency sometimes, I forget what program I heard that but it was on the radio, maybe NPR? Or maybe just Howard Stern...



DAMN that's nuts !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!There is a big different between stern and NPR....lol


----------

